# WELTMEISTER CONSONA



## Tushak (18 Фев 2010)

ЧЕМ существенно отличаются consona и cantus


----------



## SibBayan (18 Фев 2010)

В *Consona* дека *cassotto* ступенчатая (просто ряды клапанов в небольшом углублениии под крышкой).
В *Cantus* нормальная ломаная дека. 

В *Consona* стоят немецкие голоса.
В *Cantus* итальянские. 

Это основные отличия. 
Есть различия и по механике.


----------

